# Introducing Dakota



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Well Marcus has a friend now, a boy a bit over 4 months old. So far they seem to like one another.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

he's adorable i love his bandana!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

He's shy and quiet, very different from Marcus. I'm having to adjust, LOL.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

What a cutie!! Looks like they are becoming fast friends.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*new friend*

They are both adorable!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

hes great


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

they are so cute together...


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

how precious!!! So is he yours? (sorry, I might be kinda outta the loop here)


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Omg congrats!! He is cute!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh congrats wow youve shocked me lol - he is adorable :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

You can never have too many chis! Cute babies!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

They are both gorgeous looking boys.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness how sweet is that. Did you get yourself another chi?

Leslie


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Um no, not exactly. Don't laugh but we got Marcus another chi. Ever since puppy kindergarden he's been crazy about playing with other dogs.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

they look so lovely 2gether x
:wave:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Those are so cute. New bud, maybe they will complement each other. mine do.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awww! How cute!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: I had no idea you got another chi! He is adorable!!! :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Both of your boys are great


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*aww*

aww what a cute little boy!! I love the coloring looks just like my little scoot. Who will be 4 months the 25th!! how Ironic.. hehe it's a small world.. anyway have fun w/ your new angel.

Kisses and Licks
Roie ~and~Scoot


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

They are so totally different but both adorable. It will be great for them to have a playmate. Congrats Marcus :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Cute....and i love your kitchen :shock: :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

It is about time Marcus got a "sibling" :wink: They look cute together!  
Hope you can make it to the next Chihuahua Meetup this Sat. at 2:00. It will be held at the "Soutern Agriculture" at 71st and Sheridan....in Tulsa.

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

DUH!!!! It makes sense now...LOL...in your last post to me about Gizzie's ears you mentioned Hugs form me and my guys....I was like Guys??? I thought typo, or you were imagining you had another dog....LOL!!!

Congrats, he is so cute....and uhhh more pics? Hello!!! :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulations! :wave: I know you were "waffling," as you said but I'm glad you went ahead and got another dog. Now you have two awesome little guys to spoil. Lucky you.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww what a cutie !! i bet marcus is so happy :wink: looks like they are best friends already 

kisses nat


----------

